# Installing Adobe® Flash® Plugin



## mbzadegan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,
I'm going to install Adobe® Flash® Plugin due to 7.2.1.2 section of FreeBSD HandBook but the www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 plugin don't install right. How can I install www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 to installing Adobe® Flash® Plugin?


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2015)

It would help a lot if you told us exactly what errors you're getting. We also like to know which FreeBSD version you're using.


----------



## mbzadegan (May 7, 2015)

```
root@unix:/usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 # make install clean
===>  Found saved configuration for linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.451_1
===>   linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.451_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/11.2r202.451.
=> Attempting to fetch http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.451/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.451/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz: Forbidden
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/flashplugin/11.2r202.451/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/flashplugin/11.2r202.451/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/11.2r202.451 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11
root@unix:/usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 # uname -a
FreeBSD unix 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
root@unix:/usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 #
```


----------



## tobik@ (May 7, 2015)

Please update your ports tree. The current version of www/linux-c6-flashplugin11 is 11.2r202.457 not 11.2r202.451_1.


----------



## mbzadegan (May 7, 2015)

I retry installing it with `make reinstall clean` and everything go right without error.
Then I run `% nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` for any user BUT still i can not browse the websites that contain Flash!


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2015)

Remove the old plugin: `nspluginwrapper -a -r`
Then add the new one: `nspluginwrapper -a -i`


----------



## mbzadegan (May 7, 2015)

Well, it's solved for Midori browser but still it don't enable on chromium!


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2015)

Sorry, I only use it on Firefox.


----------



## mbzadegan (May 7, 2015)

OK, Maybe chromium need special config.


----------



## Grell (May 20, 2015)

Has anyone gotten Flash working with Chromium on FreeBSD?  I am having similar problems, Firefox can see the plugin whereas Chromium cannot.


----------



## ljboiler (May 20, 2015)

Chromium no longer supports the Adobe Flash plugin.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 21, 2015)

See https://www.chromium.org/developers/npapi-deprecation for more background.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 24, 2015)

So, chromium is without facebook videos etc.?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 24, 2015)

YuryG said:


> So, chromium is without facebook videos etc.?


No, read the chromium audio/video stack.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 24, 2015)

cpm said:


> No, read the chromium audio/video stack.


But that is the case for me. At least when I build it from ports. Nor videos from BBC sites. I can watch youtube in firefox and in chromium, but I can't watch facebook embedded videos in firefox or chromium (facebook problem?), and BBC videos are available neither in firefox nor in chromium ("No Flash plugin" in chromium and some black-box hanging in firefox), only in Windows browsers (when I have access to Windows).


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 24, 2015)

http://es-es.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=10201653506874809


----------



## YuryG (Aug 24, 2015)

cpm said:


> http://es-es.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=10201653506874809


Thank you! Some time ago I used www/epiphany (it showed videos and not in mobile mood!), but now in Epiphany even pictures on Facebook are not loading (and last version of www/webkit2-gtk3 doesn't work for me with that browser at all). Now I see, the problem is not solely in browser. Some User-agent "black-magik" on their's side.


----------



## Grell (Mar 12, 2016)

So is it still the case that Flash will not work with Chromium on FreeBSD 10.2?


----------

